# The best flies for ohio steelhead



## fishfray

I have fly fished ohio tributaries for steel 3 times this year with no luck, including yesterday. These are my first attempts at steelhead fishing and I understand that there is a learning curve. I think I am fishing the right spots and getting good drifts. Maybe I just am not using the right flies at the right times? So I thought it would be helpful if everyone posted their favorite fly patterns, sizes, and colors and when these work best. I have been throwing mostly various egg patterns and stoneflies under indicators


----------



## zimmerj

I've been fly fishing for only 4 years and it was only this past spring that I finally landed three steelhead. I did have others on the previous year but really didn't know how to play them so they got off.

Mine were caught on the same patterns you use, eggs and stoneflies. Streamers like wooly buggers can also be used.

For me, it' a long learning curve knowing where to find them. I've fished riffles, runs, and the battle.pools on the Grand, Rocky, and Chagrin and I've only caught them at Helen Hazen Wyman on the Grand. In fact, the ones I landed as well as the ones that got off where all caught in a 100 yard stretch of water. 

You just have to keep at it. I've been skunked so many times but continue the battle to catch them.


----------



## lunker23

Presentation
Presentation 
Presentation
My advice (which has helped me) is listen to the Orvis and Trout Unlimited podcasts. So much great information provided and they do have podcasts strictly talking about Steelhead fishing.
I love when people ask me what they're biting on. It's not a matter of the fly, it's presentation. The pattern does have some play into the equation, but presentation is key. I'm sure you can throw a cigarette butt at them and with a good presentation you'll catch something. 
Steelhead are difficult to catch. Stay with it and your day will come. Once that day comes, you'll be hooked for life.....


----------



## iggyfly

Switch over to the dark side and swing flies. At least you then have a legit reason for being skunked . At least thats my rational. I hate (and suck at) bobber fishing


----------



## iggyfly

But yea with bobbers presentation is key. Lots of adjusting, mending, etc. Fish the seams.

Crystal meth egg patterns, beads, wooley buggers, stoneflies and your set.


----------



## Rasper

I been fly fishing for 2 years...swinging for one... and i got a centerpin this year. I love swinging in the fall... now centerpining in the winter... and indicator/Streamer fishing in the spring. And like he said presentation. Don't be scared to tack on some split shots. Short casts with perfect drifts. The further your casts the more mending. But streamer fishing is more fun and a bit easier once you understand what your fly is doing.


----------



## mdogs444

Swinging is the only method I use the entire season - fall, winter, and spring. Color and size of fly depends on the water temperature and water clarity. I also don't fish spawn beds....let those fish be, spawn, and try to reproduce.


----------



## fishfray

Thanks for the advice, I will definitely focus more on presentation

Is a size 8 too big for buggers and stonefly nymph? Also, is a size 14 too small for various beadhead nymphs?

I'm not sure of the sizes that the steelhead prefer and I want to make sure I am tying my patterns in the right sizes


----------



## mdogs444

Wooly Buggers in size 4-10 are always good, with size 8 being most common. White, black, olive, brown, purple.

Beadhead nymphs like copper john and prince in sizes 10-14 are good options in low/fast/clear water.

Sucker spawns and single eggs (yarn, estaz) in various colors.

When I used to indicator fish, my go to was a single yarn egg and bead/cone head size 6-8 wooly bugger about 12-18" down from the egg hook.


----------



## MadMax1

Various egg patterns in chartreuse, pale yellow's, and pale pink's, with a white blood eye tied to a diichi 1120 #10. I usually fish those as droppers behind spawn sacks - many days it'll fish just as well as salmon eggs or better! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racetech

Last night I picked up a articulated leach. I didnt really know what it was but it looked attractive, i was suprised to find out its 2 pieces tied together. Its black with a silver head that looks like 2 eyes. Gonna try drifting it see if they like it lol


----------



## mdogs444

You can dead drift them, similar to a sculpin. They are very effective streamer flies in the 2.5"-4" length, using a trailer hook, and some flash off the head. I swing those about 50% of the time with switch/spey rod.


----------



## racetech

Yea I forgot to mention it has some nice flash off the head about as long as the fly itself. The flash is green and silver


----------



## iggyfly

Ive actually been tying grapefruit head versions of string leeches lately. Ill try and post some pics in a bit.


----------



## racetech

Cool id like to see a pic of that.


----------



## mdogs444

iggyfly said:


> Ive actually been tying grapefruit head versions of string leeches lately. Ill try and post some pics in a bit.


 
Those work well in darker/stained water. Know someone who had a bit of success on the lower Chagrin with that fly tied on a short 25mm shank with weightless clear cure eyes.


----------



## c. j. stone

My favorite fly pattern is call "spawn sack"!  Seriously though(and the purists will lynch me for this), if things are slow, try tipping whatever your throwing with a(real) maggot. Sometimes a tiny bit of scent makes all the difference!


----------



## phishyone1

Black stoneflie or PT black, And a minnow pattern streamer............


----------



## fishfray

Here is some of what I've been working on. Besides wooly buggers, what am I missing?


----------



## Fishermon

fishfray said:


> Here is some of what I've been working on. Besides wooly buggers, what am I missing?






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishermon

Zonkers, hares ears, sucker spawn, egg sucking leeches, estaz eggs, leeches...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

Crystal meth sucker spawn


----------



## fishfray

What is that sparkle material that is used in the crystal meth? I need to get some of that


----------



## lunker23

Mmmmm, crystal meth. Got any in blue like Heisenberg?


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## smath

Rasper said:


> Crystal meth sucker spawn


What type and size hook do you use?


----------



## Fishermon

fishfray said:


> What is that sparkle material that is used in the crystal meth? I need to get some of that



It is called diamond braid


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

smath said:


> What type and size hook do you use?


I use 10 and 12... that pic is size 12


----------



## Rasper

Oh and I think it's 1510 diiachi. I'm not by my tying stuff but I'm pretty sure it's 1510


----------



## fishfray

What would be your go to flies for muddy/cloudy water. It seems like we might get a little rain tonight, so I'm assuming muddy water tomorrow. I'm thinking maybe white bugger and estaz egg?


----------



## mdogs444

fishfray said:


> What would be your go to flies for muddy/cloudy water. It seems like we might get a little rain tonight, so I'm assuming muddy water tomorrow. I'm thinking maybe white bugger and estaz egg?


Darker the water, darker the fly. Blacks, blues, purples.

Landed three swinging the Conny today in dirty water; black and blue intruders.


----------



## steelheadBob

Best flies???? Anything that catches chrome! Lol


----------

